# Swipe



## kirksl

Can someone please help me.  I would like to know how to say "Swipe enable" in Japanese.  For example I have a button on my phone.  When it is turned on, I can swipe my finger on the screen to do something.  When it is turned off I cannot.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Isperia

I'd say "スワイプできるようにする".
"Swipe" is literary translated with "スワイプ"'(Suwaipu) in Japanese. (Only for smartphone and tablet PC's move)
"できるようにする" is equivalent to "enable".


----------



## gengo

Other options include スワイプ機能を有効にする and スワイプを可能にする.


----------



## kirksl

Thank you for the help.  Now i'm not really sure which is the best option to use?

スワイプできるようにする
スワイプ機能を有効にする
スワイプを可能にする

I'm also wondering if this is an option?
スワイプを可能


----------



## gengo

kirksl said:


> Thank you for the help.  Now *I*'m not really sure which is the best option to use. (not a question)
> 
> スワイプできるようにする
> スワイプ機能を有効にする
> スワイプを可能にする



The first one is more colloquial, and the others sound a bit more technical, so it depends on your context.



> I'm also wondering if this is an option?
> スワイプを可能


 
What are you trying to say in English?  That Japanese alone sounds like it's missing something.  You could just say スワイプ可 in a table, for example, to indicate that swipe is enabled.  If disabled, it would be スワイプ不可.


----------



## kirksl

When the button is turned on "swipe is enabled" and when off "swipe is disabled" are the messages being conveyed.  The English string is "Swipe enable" to keep the string small since it's on a button.


----------



## 810senior

Hello, kirksl

If you want to keep it as small as possible, I recommend you to use スワイプ有効(Swipe is enabled) or スワイプ無効(Swipe is disabled).
Certainly スワイプ可 and スワイプ不可 is fine instead of each above words but スワイプ有効 and スワイプ無効 is much better to me.


----------



## kirksl

Which translation would be best if "enable" is a verb.  I want the user to feel like they are taking an action.  "I'm enabling swipe"


----------



## gengo

kirksl said:


> Which translation would be best if "enable" is a verb?  I want the user to feel like they are taking an action.  "I'm enabling swipe"



Then see what I said in post #5 about the verb forms.


----------



## kirksl

Thanks Gengo.  It sounds like スワイプ可 is what I should be using.


----------



## gengo

kirksl said:


> Thanks Gengo.  It sounds like スワイプ可 is what I should be using.



I'm confused.  You just said (in post #8) that you wanted a verb form.  The above is not a verb form, and just means "swipe enabled." If you want a verb form you should choose one of the following, all of which translate to "enable swipe (function)."

スワイプできるようにする
スワイプ機能を有効にする
スワイプを可能にする

And 810senior has also told you that スワイプ有効 and スワイプ無効 sound natural, which I agree with.  スワイプ可 and スワイプ不可 are also fine, but it's usually best to go with what a native speaker says sounds most natural.


----------



## kirksl

Verb format would be best, but I defaulted to your previous suggestion as it seems less like a sentence.  Correct me if i'm wrong, but the 3 examples to choose from with verb format are more like sentences.

スワイプできるようにする = To be able to swipe
スワイプ機能を有効にする = I want to enable the swipe function
スワイプを可能にする = I want to enable the swipe


----------



## gengo

kirksl said:


> スワイプできるようにする = To be able to swipe
> スワイプ機能を有効にする = I want to enable the swipe function
> スワイプを可能にする = I want to enable the swipe



The Japanese phrases have no subject or verb other than "enable," so they all could be translated as "enable swipe."  That is what might appear on a display screen, for example, to offer the user the option of enabling that function.  But if you are talking about a button on a phone, where space is at a premium, you should probably go for スワイプ有効.


----------



## kirksl

Thanks for all the help Gengo and taking the time to explain.  Space is definitely at a premium so i'm going to with your suggestion.  スワイプ有効


----------

